# consolekit fails to compile



## hashime (Sep 7, 2014)

I installed virtualbox-ose-additions which pulls in consolekit via `pkg install virtualbox-ose-additions`.

When running `portmaster -a` I get presented with the following list:

```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
	Upgrade consolekit-0.4.3 to consolekit-0.4.3_1
	Upgrade glib-2.36.3_3 to glib-2.36.3_4
	Upgrade libffi-3.0.13_1 to libffi-3.0.13_2
	Upgrade gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2 to gobject-introspection-1.36.0_3
	Install devel/bison
	Install devel/m4
	Install graphics/cairo
	Install graphics/png
	Install devel/cmake
	Install devel/cmake-modules
	Install ftp/curl
	Install security/ca_root_nss
	Install textproc/py-sphinx
	Install devel/py-Jinja2
	Install devel/py-babel
	Install devel/py-pytz
	Install devel/py-setuptools27
	Install textproc/py-MarkupSafe
	Install textproc/py-docutils
	Install textproc/py-pygments
	Install x11-fonts/fontconfig
	Install x11/xcb-util-renderutil
	Install devel/xorg-macros
	Install x11/xcb-util
```

So far so good, when compiling consolekit I get the following error message:

```
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/deprecated/gthread.h:261:10: note: 'g_thread_init' declared here
void     g_thread_init                   (gpointer vtable);
         ^
main.c:282:9: warning: 'g_type_init' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
        g_type_init ();
        ^
/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/gobject/gtype.h:669:23: note: 'g_type_init' declared here
void                  g_type_init                    (void);
                      ^
23: note: 'g_type_init' declared here
void                  g_type_init                    (void);  CC     ck-job.o

                      ^
2 warnings3 warnings generated.
 generated.
  CC     ck-seat.o
  CC     ck-session-leader.o
ck-manager.c:2426:34: warning: 'polkit_authority_get' is deprecated [-Wdeprecated-declarations]
        manager->priv->pol_ctx = polkit_authority_get ();
                                 ^
/usr/local/include/polkit-1/polkit/polkitauthority.h:50:18: note: 'polkit_authority_get' declared here
PolkitAuthority *polkit_authority_get (void) G_GNUC_DEPRECATED_FOR (polkit_authority_get_sync);
                 ^
  CC     ck-session.o
  CC     ck-log.o
  CC     ck-run-programs.o
  CC     ck-marshal.o
1 warning generated.
  CCLD   libck.la
  CCLD   libck-event-log.la
  CCLD   test-tty-idle-monitor
  CCLD   test-vt-monitor
  CCLD   test-event-logger
  CCLD   console-kit-daemon
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la'
gmake[5]: *** [test-tty-idle-monitor] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la'
gmake[5]: *** [test-vt-monitor] Error 1
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la'
gmake[5]: *** [test-event-logger] Error 1
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/local/lib/libiconv.la'
gmake[5]: *** [console-kit-daemon] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/consolekit/work/ConsoleKit-0.4.3/src'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/consolekit/work/ConsoleKit-0.4.3/src'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/consolekit/work/ConsoleKit-0.4.3/src'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/consolekit/work/ConsoleKit-0.4.3'
gmake[1]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/consolekit/work/ConsoleKit-0.4.3'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Compiling with 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
 has no  effect. I removed package libiconv and reinstalled it via the port system, had no effect either. /usr/local/lib/libiconv.la is indeed not there. 


```
root@BSD:/usr/local/lib # ls libic*
libiconv.a    libiconv.so   libiconv.so.3
```

What am I doing wrong? What am I missing?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 7, 2014)

Try to recompile devel/dbus-glib, sysutils/policykit and textproc/gettext.


----------



## fulano (Sep 24, 2014)

Having the same problem here, although I'm trying to install devel/apr1. Did someone find the solution?


----------



## kpa (Sep 24, 2014)

/usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20140909:
  AFFECTS: users seeing build errors about missing *.la files
  AUTHOR: tijl@FreeBSD.org

  We are in the process of adjusting or, if possible, removing libtool archives
  (*.la files) from all ports because they can otherwise cause overlinking
  between packages.  This is the problem where in the dependency chain A->B->C
  an extra link is added from A to C even if A does not use C directly.  This
  makes some updates to port C expensive because then both A and B have to be
  rebuilt instead of just B.

  This is mostly behind the scenes work that you won't notice.  In fact most
  ports have already been converted.  You may however run into build errors
  about missing *.la files if a port update in the past went wrong and left
  behind *.la files with references to other *.la files that are no longer
  there.  In this case, please run the following command:

  find /usr/local/lib -name '*.la' | xargs grep -l 'libfoo\.la' | xargs pkg which
  (Replace libfoo\.la with the *.la file that is missing.)

  This command will print a list of *.la files that refer to the missing *.la
  file and what package they belong to.  First, where it says "not found in the
  datatbase", remove the *.la file.  After removing all such files, where it
  says "installed by package X", rebuild X.  Eventually the list printed by
  that command will be empty and the build error should be gone.
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 24, 2014)

```
portmaster -r libiconv
```


----------

